# استبيان حول سبب أكاذيب محرك دائم الحركة



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2011)

*الأخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد*
*  بعد أكثر من ستمئة عام (وربما أكثر)من المحاولات الفاشلة لصناعة المحرك الدائم ..*
*  وبالمقابل تزايد أعداد من يدعون بوجوده ( ولاحظتم ذلك في المواضيع العديدة الموجودة في هذا القسم )*
*  يقول قائل : ما هو السبب أو الفائدة التي يجنيها من يطلق أكاذيب عن حقيقة علمية ؟؟؟؟*
*  مثل محرك دائم الحركة وبأشكاله المختلفة .*
*أرجو المشاركة بجدية في الاستبيان مع الشكر سلفا*​


----------



## إسلام علي (12 يوليو 2011)

أنا شايف إن المشكلة فيمن يعارضون فكرة المحرك وأتهمهم بالمرض النفسي من خلال شواهد كثيرة في طريقة ردودهم 
أكثر الشباب يضيع وقته في الكرة والتعصب الكروي
والأغاني والأفلام وموديلات السيارات والأفلام الإباحية 
ولا نجدكم تبذلون جهدا في الإنكار عليهم

بينما نجدكم ترعدون وتزبدون وتصرخون معترضين على كل من يحاول البحث في مجال استعمال طاقة الجاذبية


----------



## الثعلب2000 (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :احيكم جميعاً 
واشكر العضو إسلام علي على رده الجميل المتوازن واؤكد على كلامه .....
الحركة الدائمة موجده حولنا بكل ما يحيط بنا ... الارض تدور منذو الازل والشمس والكواكب و المجرات وحتى الالكترون حول النواه ......الخ
حتى اليوم لا توجد نظرية شامله تفسر ذالك وكل النظريات فيها علل ونواقص كثيره أما نظرية( الايثر او الارغون) محاربه بشكل كبير دون ان يقف احدهم ليفكر قليلاً فيها ويحاول فهمها مع كل الادله المشيره اليها ...
لن نتخلص من واقع الطاقة الحالى بسهولة وذالك لان كل مناهج التعليم لا تحوى الى ما يشير الى الطاقة الحرة لذالك كل النخب العلمية المزعومه تنفى ذالك ؟؟!!
لكي نرى الحقيقة علينا ان نتخلص من طريقة التفكير القائمة في عقولنا والتى برمجتها مناهج التعليم الموضوعة لقتل الابداع في الانسان ....... لمصلحة من ...؟!!! ... لمصلحة من يريدنا ان نبقى عبيد ..... دون ان نشعر ....
والسؤال الواجب طرحه يا( د.حسين ) ليس المطروح اعلاه 
لكن السؤال هو لماذا هذه الهجمه الشرسة دون مبرر واضح على كل من يبحث او يتكلم في موضوع الحركه الدائمة ...؟؟؟!!!! 
عندما تعرفون الاجابه يبدأ السير في الطريق الصحيح 
دمتم بالف خير ​


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2011)

الثعلب2000 قال:


> لن نتخلص من مواقع الطاقة الحالى بسهولة وذالك لان كل مناهج التعليم لا تحوى لا ما يشير الى الطاقة الحرة لذالك كل النخب العلمية المزعومه..؟؟!!​


​ هذا الكلام به مغالطة واضحة
فمناهج التعليم ما قبل الجامعي (على الأقل في بلدي مصر) تشير إلى الطاقة الشمسية، طاقة مساقط المياه، وطاقة الرياح، وطاقة حركة الأمواج، وكلها من مصادر الطاقة المجانية


----------



## hazem101 (14 يوليو 2011)

أخي د.حسين
تحية طيبه لك و لكل الزملاء و بعد..

من خلال تجربتي في الحياة سأخبرك عن الأسباب من خلال وجهة نظري الشخصية المبنية على ملاحظاتي فيما يحصل حولي, ولذلك هذا هو رأيي الشخصي وهو ليس مبني على تحليل علمي لعدم تخصصي في علم النفس.

هذه الظاهرة لا تمثل فقط الشعوب العربية, بل قابلت العديد من الشبان الأجانب من مختلف الأعراق و الثقافات الذين يؤيدون فكرة المحرك الدائم, ووجدت أن هنالك سبب واحد يجمعهم سوية في البداية وهو الجهل العلمي.
وللإنصاف, وجدت كثيرا من هؤلاء يدفعهم حب التجربة و الإستكشاف لعمل هذه التجارب لكنهم سرعان ما يتعلمون المباديء الفيزيائية و يدركون سبب استحالة صنع مثل هذه المكائن.

وهنالك النوع الثاني من ال...... لا أجد فعلا كلمة تليق لوصفهم ! فلا هم متعلمين ولا يريدون التعلم, و إن كانوا متعلمين فإنهم يمارسون أشياء خارج تخصصهم كأن يكون مهندس كهرباء و يرسم مخطط أساس لمبنى !
أجدهم يحاولون بكل جهد لسبب وحيد وهو أن يحصلوا على التأييد ممن حولهم لكي يحسوا بالإهتمام و أنهم فعلا غير فاشلين علميا, فيما أنهم لو تعبوا على نفسهم و تعلموا لحصلوا على شيء أهم من ذلك بكثير ممن حولهم و هو الإحترام و التقدير.

الملاحظ للأسف في هؤلاء أنهم (يؤمنون) بصحة تجاربهم, وليسوا على (إدراك) بمدى الأخطاء في تجاربهم, , و هؤلاء من الصعب بل إن لم يكن من المستحيل في وجهة نظري إفهامهم, فهم (يؤمنون) بأنهم على صواب مع أنهم يعرفون تمام المعرفة بأنهم لا يعرفون لماذا هم على صواب ! لكني دائما على أمل ربما إذا فكروا في موضوع و درسوه بشكل معمق و مجرد بطريقة علمية بعيدا عن تمنياتهم المسبقة, فلربما لن تعود أمنياتهم عائقا بين العلم و الجهل و بين الحقيقه و الخيال الفارغ, وللأسف إن واجهتهم لتعلمهم الصواب ستظهر نظرية المؤامره و أنك تملك حقل بترول تخاف على مستقبله من نجاح عبثهم وجهلهم !

أخيرا أجد أننا وفي هذا العصر بسبب التقدم التكنولوجي السريع قد اختلطت على معظمنا كثير من الحدود فيما نمارسه في حياتنا اليومية, أتكلم عن نفسي مثلا, أنا لست بطبيب و لكن كغيري من خلال تجربتي الحياتية صرت أعرف نوع الدواء المناسب لي حين أشعر بصداع أو انفلونزا مثلا ! و مع أن هذا خطأ لكن العديد من البشر يمارسونه لأنه في الحقيقة نحصل على النتيجة التي نتوقعها ولأن معظم المنتجات التجارية تتوجه للمستهلك على أنه دائما صاحب القرار ليجرب ولن يخسر شيء! لكن الأمر لا يصل إطلاقا لأن أصف لنفسي دواء للضغط أو السكري أو أن أصف لغيري حتى حبة بنادول, هنالك خطوط حمراء يتجاوزها البعض (الجهله) ممن يحاولون الظهور بحلة العلماء و يتكلمون فيما لا يعلمون في نفس الوقت الذي يتهربون من الأسئلة الصعبة التي يواجهها العلماء كل يوم في تخصصهم.
و أتحداك يا أخ حسين, هل تستطيع أن تتذكر كم مره قد مر عليك أحدهم لأنه فقط يستطيع أن يوصل سلكين ببطاريه و لمبه, سمى نفسه "مهندس"

دمتم بصحه و عافية.
تحياتي..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> *الأخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد*
> 
> *بعد أكثر من ستمئة عام (وربما أكثر)من المحاولات الفاشلة لصناعة المحرك الدائم ..*
> *وبالمقابل تزايد أعداد من يدعون بوجوده ( ولاحظتم ذلك في المواضيع العديدة الموجودة في هذا القسم )*
> ...


 
الأخ المحترم د حسين 
أشكرك على الإستبيان..ولكن يحضرني إستفهام عن سبب هذا الإستبيان والهدف منه ..
هل هناك دراسة بحثية ؟ مثلا .

أرجو الإفادة .. وتقبلوا تحياتي.​


----------



## zamalkawi (15 يوليو 2011)

*أخي د حسين
رغم اتفاقنا في الرؤى والأفكار، إلا أنني أختلف معك في فتح هذا الموضوع
فأنا عادة لا أدخل في النقاش حول هذه المحركات إلا مكرها
والإكراه يكون بأن أرى الأكاذيب أو الهراء العلمي أمام عيني، فلا يصح عندها أن أقف ساكتا
ولكني عادة لا أبدأ النقاش
وصراحة أنا كنت سعيدا بالهدوء النسبي الذي ساد هذه الساحة بعد مداخلة د. باشراحيل القوية الرافضة لهذه الأشياء
وأرى أن فتحك لهذا الموضوع سيعود بالمجادلات للساحة مرة أخرى، وأنا أفضلها هادئة، إلا إذا اضطررت

المهم، عودة إلى الموضوع
لقد صوتت لصالح القناعة التامة، ولصالح الضحك على الناس والشعور بالفخر
وأرى أن القناعة هي السبب الأكبر
فأنا أكاد أجزم أن أغلب مؤيدي هذه المحركات يظنون بالفعل أنها ممكنة
أما الضحك على الناس والشعور بالفخر، فلا أقصد به المعنى السيء الذي قد يفهم منها، وإنما أقصد بهم من تبين له خطأ الفكرة، ويكون إثباتك للخطأ واضح، ولكن تأخذه العزة بالإثم، ويظل يكابر، كخطة دفاعية نفسية كي لا يظهر بمظهر المخطئ، أي أن الأمر أحيانا يكون مكابرة في الاعتراف بالخطأ، وهي حيلة نفسية دفاعية نمارسها جميعا لاشعوريا بدرجات متفاوتة كي لا نظهر أمام أنفسنا بمظهر المهزومين، وهي تحدث لا إراديا، أي أنه حتى المكابرين أيضا لهم نوايا حسنة
للأسف فإن من يقتنعون بخطأ أفكارهم، بعد وضع الإثبات الجلي، هم قلة قليلة جدا، ولكنهم موجودون
المشكلة هي أنهم قلة قليلة، أما الغالبية العظمى فيكابرون في الحق الواضح الجلي
فيبدو أننا ينقصنا ثقافة الاعتراف بالخطأ
هنا أتكلم عن الحالة العامة
ولكن يوجد عدد قليل من الأعضاء، قد يكونون لهم أغراض خفية، ولكن الله أعلم بما يبطن الناس، فلا يجوز لنا أن نرمي أحدا بسوء النية أو بأن له غرض
لذا أظن أن الغالبية العظمي من مروجي هذه الأفكار نواياهم حسنة في الأساس
*


----------



## pic2007 (15 يوليو 2011)

*المشكلة موجودة في من يعارضون الحركة الدائمة بالتأكيد!*



د حسين قال:


> *الأخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد*
> *  بعد أكثر من ستمئة عام (وربما أكثر)من المحاولات الفاشلة لصناعة المحرك الدائم ..*
> *  وبالمقابل تزايد أعداد من يدعون بوجوده ( ولاحظتم ذلك في المواضيع العديدة الموجودة في هذا القسم )*
> *  يقول قائل : ما هو السبب أو الفائدة التي يجنيها من يطلق أكاذيب عن حقيقة علمية ؟؟؟؟*
> ...


السلام عليكم
هل من مرجع لهذه المعلومة؟ آمل الا يكون المرجع هو كتاب الفيزياء المسلية والذي حاول البعض جاهدا الترويج له مع العلم أن مؤلفه ياكوف بيرلمان اختصاصي علوم الغابات وقد مات بسبب المجاعة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية!!!
فالفيزياء ليست للتسلية أبدا ولا يصح ذلك

هنا افتراء واضح


zamalkawi قال:


> *
> وصراحة أنا كنت سعيدا بالهدوء النسبي الذي ساد هذه الساحة بعد مداخلة د. باشراحيل القوية الرافضة لهذه الأشياء
> *


بالله عليك لماذا هذا الافتراء الواضح؟ فأين هو رد علمي واحد في هذه المداخلة التي وصفتها بالقوية سوى كون السيد د.باشراحيل خريج جامعات امريكية!!! ان كان هذا هو الدليل الوحيد الذي ترمي اليه!! وهذا بفرض أن مشرف هذا القسم حكم وفيصلا معترفا به في هذه الأمور؟

فأين اجابات الأسئلة التي كنت قد طرحتها في هذا القسم؟ ان كان ماتقوله صحيحا واني لأشك في صحة ذلك كثيرا

والآن السؤال المهم هو:
*ياترى لماذا دكاترة هذا القسم مصرون على الادعاء بأنه لا توجد مؤامرة والاكتفاء بذلك بدل خوض النقاشات العلمية؟ والاجابة على الاسئلة التي تطرح للنقاش؟ ومن المستفيد من هذا الوضع؟ أم أنها سياسة مدروسة بعناية؟ وشكرا*


----------



## shadeonlin (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد عربي*

عجيب امر العرب ​
الم تعلم تم اختراع ساعة دقيقة في الاندلس وتم هداءها الى ملك الفرنجة لدرجة انهم اعتقدو ان بها جان
الم تعلم الان كتب العلماء العرب في الجامعات الاوربية 
الم تعلم اننا نحن العرب تم تدميرنا عقليا 
الم تعلم بان الكهرباء الى الان لم يتم اكتشاف سرها 
..............................الخ 

الى متى هذا التخوين في الافكار ​
:73: :86:

انا مهندس ميكانيك والى الان لم اعرف لماذا تعلمت الرياضيات والكيمياء .....الخ في الكلية


كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا كفانا 

فلتعمل بايدينا وبعدها فلنرى هل هي حقيقة ام كذب وافتراء​ :86::86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## bibirizzo (20 يوليو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسمحولي اخواني ان ادلي بدلوي في هدا النقاش الدي اعجبي صراحة 
قبل اكثر من مائة عام لم يكن يتوقع احد من البشر و خاصة العلماء و قتها الطيران و دلك للحقائق العلمية 
التي كانت و قتها تنافي طيران جسم وزنه يفوق وزن الهواء لاكن جاء الوقت الدي اصبح الطيران و تحدي الجادبية 
بل و السفر جوا من اكثر سبل السفر سلامة و استعمالا 
اما عن الطاقة البديلة فهناك من توصل اليها مند عقود و بعدة وسائط اما عن انتشارها فهدا يعتمد على الحكومات 
نفسها فمثلا الجوالات و المركبات العلمية التي تحوم حولنا في الفضاء او حتى الصواريخ الحاملة للاقمار الصناعية 
لا تشتغل الا باءحتراق الهيدروجين و الطاقة الشمسية و هده كلها طاقة بديلة لطاقة النفط و العالم سيتجه اليها لا محالة 
بعد استنفاد النفط اما عن المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم فهو موجود بالفعل لاكن لا يلبي ما يحتاجه الانسان في اي مجال 
لاءن انتاجه محدود بفعل الجهد و الاحتكاك و شكرا 
*


----------



## zaid zaid (21 يوليو 2011)

د حسين
الحمد لله العالم العربي مازال بخير من خلال نتائج الاستطلاع
واعتقد النتيجة تثبت ان الذين يؤمنون بالمحرك الدائم الحركة اقل من 10% لحد الان(مع احترامي لنواياهم النبيلة)
وهذا امر يبعث في النفس السرووور


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يوليو 2011)

أظن أن مؤيدي هذه الهراءات محجمون عن التصويت، ولذا تبدو نسبتهم قليلة
ولكن ما يسعدني أكثر في نتيجة الاستفتاء، أن معظمنا مفترضين فيهم حسن النية
فلطالما طالتنا اتهامات بأننا أعداء للتقدم ومتحجرين وبأننا عملاء لقوى الشر التي تريد السيطرة على العالم، وعملاء لأباطرة النفط الذين يريدون أن يزيدوننا فقرا، وعملاء للغرب الذي يريدنا أن نظل متخلفين
كل هذه الاتهامات تطعن في سلامة نيتنا
ورغم هذا لازلنا نرى فيهم حسن النية
وهذا يسعدني


----------



## alkapten_280 (26 يناير 2012)

أخي العزيز المحرك دائم الحركه حقيقه فعليه وتم تصنيع أشكال مختلف كثيره منه ولدي أثبات علي ذالك لاني أعمل في نفس المشروع منذ سنين أرجوكم أن تفيقوا ولحقوا بقطار الدول المتقدمه


----------



## كميل الح (30 يناير 2012)

يا أخ المحرك المغناطيسي حقيقي فكرة العمل للمحرك تنافر و تجاذب المغناطيس


----------



## s3eed7 (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.3masha (18 سبتمبر 2013)

:86:


----------



## ايهابووو (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحركة الدائمة*

استازنا الغالي دكتور حسين 

انا تستطيع ان تقول انني 90 95 % متأكد من ان الحركة الدائمة 

كذب وخزعبلات واساطير لاعلاقة لها بالواقع 

لكن هناك امرين يحيراني قليلا 

1- بعض مقاطع الفيديو التي شاهدناها في المنتدى وغيره ليست مثل فيديوهات اليوتيوب عبارة عن شخص فاضي ومعاق يحضر محرك ويخفي البطارية التي 

تشغله ويدعي انه مثلا يتحرك بطاقة المغناطيس او ماشابه ويصور نفسه ويوزع الفيديو في الانترنيت لا بل بعض الفيديوهات تمت في مقابلات 
على الفضائيات الرسمية متل الفضائية المصرية وغيرها وبحضور مخرجين ومذيعين وخبراء مختصين واساتزة علماء يقرون هم وممثلون عن هيئات رسمية انهم شاهدو الاختراعات هذه ويوافقون على صحتها يعني شغلتهم 

رسمية فماتفسير ذلك هل هم يخمنون ام هم مخدوعون مثل بعض نزلاء هذا المنتدى ؟

الامر الثاني : دكتورنا الغالي ماتفسير ان العالم القدير العبقري تيسلا والذي فوق خبرته وموهبته درس في ارقى جامعات العالم ويستطيع بكل سهولة بالحسابات وبالورقة والقلم دون ان يقوم بتجربة وحدة يستطيع بسهولة اثبات 

استحالة او امكانية اي فكرة اختراع تخص الحركة الدائمة بدون تجربتها 

طيب الذي حيرني اننا نجد تيسلا قد امضى سنوات عديدة في دراسات وتجارب الكثير من التصاميم التي تخص الحركة الدائمة مثل توربين تيسلا وغيره 

وايضا لانستطيع ان ننكر ايضا انه بالفعل الكثير من اختراعات تيسلا بالفعل

تم التعتيم عليهل وظلت طي الكتمان 

ماهو تفسير ذلك استازنا الغالي 

وتقبل مني احلى تحية


----------



## د حسين (19 سبتمبر 2013)

السيد ايهابووو المحترم
كن على ثقة وارفع نسبة قناعتك الى 100% بأن الحركة الدائمة بالمفهوم الذي يتحدث عن طاقة من لاشئء هي وهم أو خداع 
اما تيسلا المحترم فكان جل اهتمامه المجال المغناطيسي الاصطناعي المتذبذب وأوصلنا الى نتائج علمية هامة جدا ولكنه لم يتحدث يوما عن فكرة الحركة الدائمة المجانية ..
صحيح انه صاحب فكرة نقل الطاقة لاسلكيا وكلما زاد تردد الموجات امكن نقلها لمسافات ومردود اكبر 
أرجو ممن يدعي نيابة عن تسلا أن لا يلصق به اتهامات باطلة تسيئ الى عبقريته وعلمه الصحيح فقد كان عالما نظريا وعمليا وليس له علاقة بالحركة الدائمة .
تمناتي الطيبة للجميع​


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (20 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذنا الدكتور حسين ...هي صناعة احلام البشريه ...مثل صناعة اكسير الحياة او الذهب ... تجد الكثيرين التمعت في ذهنهم فكرة .. هي رغبة في تجاوز اساور القوانين ...ويكون الايمان بها مطلقا ...وشيئا فشيئا تصطدم الفكرة بالقانون فتبقى المكابرة او الاستسلام ...والبعض يستغل حلم البشريه بدرايه او بدونها ...في كل الاحوال هي احلام مشروعة ..لكن ليس من حق الحالم ان يقول اني عالم ...دام وجودكم ونقاشكم الممتع


----------



## سيف المدامغة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

سادتي الاعزاء لقد قرأت ما مكتوب وكنت فخور اذ يوجد هكذا اشخاص ينورون منتدانا العزيز ولكن صحيح بعض الاشياء التي يتم نشرها على صفحات الانترنت يجب ان يتم التحقق منها حسب المقوله التي عندنا بالعراق ( الله شافوه بالعين لو بالعقل) اذ ان بعض الاختراعات تتنافى من الطبيعه قد تنجح بعض الامور مختبريا لكن في الحياه العملية تفشل فشل ذريع اشكر اخواني الاعزاء على ارائهم وفقهم الله تعالى لكل ما فيه الخير لهذا المنتدى


----------



## scc3012 (1 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
********************
المحرك دائم الحركة ليس أكذوبة لكن يبدوا للوهلة الاولى أنه مستحيل لأن عقولنا برمجت حتى يبدوا الامر مستحيل .. سوف اسأل سؤال بسيط حول دارة كهربائية بسيطة للغاية اليكم الدارة التالية ..


كما هو معروف التيار الكهربائي الداخل الى المصباح يساوي التيار الخارج من المصباح السؤال المطروح ما هو دور التيار الكهربائي في الدارة اذا كان استهلاك المصباح يساوي الصفر ؟ ؟ استهلاك المصباح هو التيار الداخل ناقص التيار الخارج . I in - I out=0
لا اقصد استهلاك المصباح من الطاقة لكن اقصد استهلاك المصباح من التيار الكهربائي . لهذا السبب يسمى التيار الكهربائي في الدوائر المغلقة بقاتل الطاقة energy killer . في المحركات دائمة الحركة يأخذ هذا الشرط بعين الاعتبار في التصميم .. كمثال عن الطاقة المجانية حالة المكثفة التي تشحن بالبطارية المكثفة تشحن و البطارية لا تستنفذ الطاقة ...
هناك نوع من المحركات التي يستعمل فيها المغانط الدائمة القوية لكن على حسب علمي كمية الطاقة المنتجة لحد الآن ضعيف. في الختام لكم مني اطيب التحيات .


----------



## ايهابووو (2 يناير 2014)

ماشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله ماشااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله عليك هل تقصد ياحبيبي ان المصباح الكهربائي لم يستهلك شيئأ من القدرة الكهربائية التي اتيحت له 

طول بالك علينا طيب تقدر تقولي الفعل الضوئي والحراري الذي احدثه المصباح تقدر تقولي جاء من فين هل الحرارة الناتجة عن المصباح والضوءالناتج عن المصباح ببلاش ام اتو بطاقتهم من السماااااااااااااااااااااااااااء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ايهابووو (2 يناير 2014)

بعدين ياصديقي كلامك عن المكثفة والمحركات المغناطيسية غير صحيح المكثفة لاتنقص من البطارية لان المكثفة بحد ذاتها تعمل 
كبطارية مؤقتة اي انها لو اخذت التيار من بطارية فانها تختزنه وبمجرد توصيل اي شيئ يستهلك التيار الى المكثفة وفتح المكثفة 
سيستهلك التيار المختزن داخلها 
بعدين بالنسبة للمحركات المغناطيسية التي ذكرتها والتي قضيت عمري في دراستها فهي ليست طاقتها مجانية وليست دائمة 
اذا افترضنا اننا استطعنا تأمين معدن البيزموت النادر والذي يحجب المجال المغناطيسي من جهة ويجبر المغانط على ان توجه طاقتها فقط في جهة واحدة لو افترضنا اننا امنا هذا المعدن وصنعنا محرك 
فان المحرك هذا سيدور وليس ضعيفا ولكن دورانه ليس ببلاش فهو يستمد طاقته من المجال المغناطيسي المختزن في المغانط 
والتي ستضعف بعد فترة نتيجة التنافر المستمر الى ان تستنفذ كامل طاقتها ونحضر مغانط جديدة ولكن هذا ربما تطول مدته حسب فترة تشغيلنا للمحرك اي انها ليست مجانية وليست ابدية


----------



## scc3012 (5 يناير 2014)

لقد وضحت السؤال .. السؤال كان حول التيار الكهربائي فقط بمعزل عن الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة ؟ التيار الداخل يساوي التيار الخارج .. الالكترونات في الدوائر الكهربائية لا تفنى لكن هندسة الانظمة المغلقة تقتل الجهد الكهربائي و لا تقتل الالكترونات لأن عودة الالكترونات الى مصدرها يقتل الجهد اللازم لتحريكها لذلك يسمى التيار بقاتل الطاقة ... لست مختصا بالمحركات الدائمة التي تعتمد على المغانط لذلك معلوماتي في هذا المجال بالذات محدودة جدا لكن حسب علمي هناك نوع آخر يعتمد على ما يشبه tesla switch الامريكي jhon bedini نجح في تشغيل محرك ببطارية واحدة لمدة ثلاث سنوات...
المهم المكثفة التي تشحن بالبطارية لا تستنفذ الطاقة من البطارية لكن عليك عزل البطارية عن الدارة اذا اردت الاستفادة من الطاقة في المكثفة ...
في الختام احببت أن أضيف رابط يتكلم على 
[h=1]Casimir effect[/h]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_effect

هذه الظاهرة مثبة علميا و لا مجال للانكار في الفضاء الخالي من أية مؤثرات اذا تركنا لوحين فيما يشبه المكثفة سوف يشحن هاذان اللوحان بالكهرباء... الكهرباء الناتجة ضعيفة للغاية لكن هذه يثبت وجود ما يعرف بطاقة نقطة الصفر .


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 يناير 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> لقد وضحت السؤال .. السؤال كان حول التيار الكهربائي فقط بمعزل عن الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة ؟ التيار الداخل يساوي التيار الخارج .. الالكترونات في الدوائر الكهربائية لا تفنى لكن هندسة الانظمة المغلقة تقتل الجهد الكهربائي و لا تقتل الالكترونات لأن عودة الالكترونات الى مصدرها يقتل الجهد اللازم لتحريكها لذلك يسمى التيار بقاتل الطاقة ... لست مختصا بالمحركات الدائمة التي تعتمد على المغانط لذلك معلوماتي في هذا المجال بالذات محدودة جدا لكن حسب علمي هناك نوع آخر يعتمد على ما يشبه tesla switch الامريكي jhon bedini نجح في تشغيل محرك ببطارية واحدة لمدة ثلاث سنوات...
> المهم المكثفة التي تشحن بالبطارية لا تستنفذ الطاقة من البطارية لكن عليك عزل البطارية عن الدارة اذا اردت الاستفادة من الطاقة في المكثفة ...
> في الختام احببت أن أضيف رابط يتكلم على
> *Casimir effect*
> ...



اخي scc3012 بالنسبة للتيار الكهربي لا يفنى ابدا في اي دائرة كهربية ضمن قانون بقاء الشحنة

اما عن تأثير كازمير فهو لا يعني ابدا طاقة من العدم بل يعني وجود موجات كهرومغناطيسية ذات اطوال موجية مختلفة تشغل كل الفضاء

فالفراغ و هو الخلو من المادة لا يعني الخلو من الطاقة 

و لا يمكن الاستفادة من قوة كازمير لانها "قوة محافظة"

اما عن شحن اللوحان فهذا لم اسمعه من قبل و منطقي غير معقول لان الوحان متماثلان و الفراغ متماثل 
فلماذا نفرق بينهم بان يشحن احدهم بالموجب و الآخر بالسالب


----------



## علي حسين (6 يناير 2014)

- مع عدم تصديقي لاية فكرة لانتاج الطاقة من العدم ..
الا انني اؤمن بان هناك اشكالا للطاقة ما زال العلم الحالي يجهلها !
- واعتبر كل المحاولات ( الجادة) لاثبات " فكرة المحرك الدائم " هو نوع من البحث عن طاقة ما زالت مجهولة .

- الطاقة المغناطيسية اكتشفت بمعزل عن الطاقة الكهربائيه ,, وعندما تم ( التزاوج) بين هاتين الطاقتين حدثت ثورة الاتصالات !


----------



## scc3012 (6 يناير 2014)

لكم مني كامل الشكر على هذا التفاعل . بالفعل الطاقة من لا شئ هي مجرد خرافات و قد صدق الاستبيان في حين كذب علي عقلي القاصر على الفهم . هذه هي الحياة مرة نصيب و في مرات نخطأ .


----------



## soof (12 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم د حسين 
أرجو ان تكون بخير وعافية
شاركت هنا للسلام عليك فقط , لي زمن طويل لم ادخل الى هذا الموقع


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (14 يونيو 2015)

انا أميل للقاعدة التي تقول بأن الطاقة لاتولد من العدم ...


----------



## AyhamKam (27 يوليو 2015)

الموضوع...

مثير للجدل...

وكل الآراء تحمل شيئاً من الصواب (مع تناقضها لبعضها البعض).

أولاً هل هنالك مؤامرة أم لا؟؟؟
هل الطاقة مصانة أم لا؟
العلوم والاختصاص واحتكار العلوم.
العلم مثل الدين... وأتباعهما مثل بعضيهما البعض!

...


أبدأ بآخر فكرة...
فأتباع العلوم، مثلهم مثل أتباع الدين، يرفضون الأفكار الجديدة التي تبدأ بالانتشار الخجول بداية، ويصرون على اتباع ما ألفوا آبائهم عاكفين عليه (أي معتقداتهم التي تعلموها في الجامع والجامعة وفي الكنيسة وأخذوا فيها شهادات تزيد من قيمتمهم المعنوية في المجتمع)، ويحاربون بالكلمة (وأحياناً بالعنف) أصحاب هذه النظريات الجديدة... إلى أن يأتي صاحب المعجزة (أي البرهان) ليثبت صحة النظرية الجديدة وينقض كلام الآباء الذين كانوا يحسبون أنهم مهتدين. هذا في الدين وفي العلم على حد سواء... وهاكم بعض الأمثلة في مجال العلوم والتي لا تستطيعون إنكارها.

قبل مئات السنين، خرج أحدهم ليقول للناس إن الأرض ليس هي مركز الكون، وإنما الشمس هي مركز المجموعة الشمسية وهي من تدور حولها الكواكب وليست الأرض كما تزعم الكنيسة. (إذ أن الكنيسة والمجتمع في ذلك الوقت كانا يؤمنان أن الأرض هي مركز الكون وأن كل شيء يدور حولها!) إلى أن أتى الوقت وخرجت على الناس فكرة جديدة تقول بغير هذا...

مثل هكذا فكرة كانت أشد رفضاً من قبل رجال الكنيسة وأشباههم (المثقفين في يومنا هذا) من فكرة المحرك الدائم، وأدت إلى إعدام صاحب النظرية بتهمة الزندقة والهرطقة.

ولكن اليوم؟؟؟

ألا نؤمن جميعنا بأن الشمس هي مركز المجموعة الشمسية وهي من تدور جميع الكواكب حولها؟

بلى!

إذاً من كان يخالف القوانين والأفكار السائدة في ذلك الوقت كان على هو صواب وأهل العلم (في ذلك الوقت) على باطل.

وفقط لأن الشيء بالشيء يذكر، ها نحن اليوم مجدداً على أبواب نقض النظرية الجديدة والرجوع لما كانت تؤمن الكنيسة به.. فالإثارة تزداد الآن عندما أقول لكم، هنالك نظريات جديدة اليوم، ولها مؤيديها وشاريحيها، تقول أن الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس، وإنما كل الكون يدور حول كوكبنا الأزرق هذا... لمزيد من الاطلاع ابحثوا في الغووغل عن <<نادر جنيد>> حتى الآن لم نر رداً مقنعاً يثبت خطأ كلامه. لكن كلامه أكثر قناعة...

مثال آخر: هنري فورد
اقترح فورد في يوم من الأيام صناعة محرك سيارةبفكرة جديدة... محرك مؤلف من 6 أسطوانات بدلاً من أربعة كما كان سائداً في ذلك الوقت. فخالفه وعارضه كل المهندسين في شركته في ذلك الوقت لأنه وكما يقولون (وكان معهم حق بالمناسبة) أنه لا يمكن صناعة هكذا محرك لأن تقسيم شوط المحرك على 6 أسطوانات مستحيل كما هو الحال في الأربع أسطوانات. ولكن فورد أصر على هذا (وبالمناسبة هو لم يكن آكاديمياً وإنما الذين خالفوه جميعهم كانوا مهندسين مشهورين وخريجين بشهادات ويافطات عريضة). المهم أمضى فورد وحده مهمة تصنيع نماذج أولية لمحرك 6 أسطوانت ولكن محاولاته كانت تفشل الواحدة تلو الأخرى وببساطة لأنه كان يخالف قوانين الفيزياء في ذلك الوقت، وهذا ما أخبره به هؤلاء المهندسون الفطاحل في شركته وفي مجتمعه. ولكن فورد أصر، وكادت الشركة تفلس من جراء تكاليف النماذج الفاشلة... فهنالك أجور وهنالك أموال وهنالك شهور وأيام وسنين تصرف على رسم وتصميم وإنتاج هذه النماذج الأولية. وفقط عندما بدا للجميع أن المحرك السداسي مستحيل فعلاً، لأنه يخالف القوانين الطبيعية التي كانت سائدة آنذاك، نجح فورد! 

وهاهو المحرك سداسي الأسطوانة أمر بديهي بين أيدينا اليوم ولا نفكر فيه أصلاً من أين أتى وكيف يعمل.
وهذه القصة تذكرني بنوح عليه السلام... فبينما هو يبني السفينة (المحرك السداسي في ذلك اليوم) كان قومه كل ما مروا عليه يسخرون منه ومن بنائه... خصوصاً أنه بدأ بهذا المشروع في الصحراء وليس على مدينة ساحلية.

النتيجة: مبادئ العلوم المعروفة اليوم ليست تنزيلاً سماوياً! بل جميعها معرض للتجريب والنقض!
ولكن من يمتلك الدليل؟


مثال ثالث:
ما هية جهة التيار؟؟؟
نعم! التيار الكهربائي... ما هي جهة مروره؟ وهل هي الشحنات السلبية أم الشحنات الإيجابية التي تسبب الطاقة؟
إذاً نحن في عالم غير مستقر في قناعاته بعد. لذلك لا تحاربوا الأفكار الجديدة لمجرد أنها تخالف ما صرفتم عليه السنين لتحفظوه بصماً دون أن تلمسوه بأيديكم. ببساطة؟؟؟

كل شيء ممكن!

--------------

فكرة أخرى: المؤامرة
نعم هنالك مؤامرة... والمحرك الدائم محارب من قبل أحدهم... ولن أخوض في الإثبات. المحرك الدائم محارب هو وبقية نظريات الطاقة الحرة.

-------------

صينونة الطاقة:
نعم! الطاقة لا تخلق من العدم ولا تفنى.
إذاً من أين أتت هذه الطاقة التي بين أيدينا اليوم؟؟؟ هي لا تخلق من العدم، إذن من أين أتت؟

ببساطة أقول، المؤامرة المذكورة أعلاه ممتدة إلى هذه القضية أيضاً. فتذكروا أننا نعيش في عالم يتحكم به أناس لا يؤمنون! وبالتالي من الطبيعي أن يثبتوا بأية طريقة ما يؤكد إيمانهم وأن يدافعوا عنه، مثلهم مثل أي دين آخر، لا بل ومن الطبيعي أكثر أن نر أناساً يحاربون النظريات الجديدة، فهؤلاء أنفسهم تربوا وتعلموا في جامعات هؤلاء وبالتالي هم يدافعون عن معتقداتهم أيضاً ولا يرغبون أن يروا في أي لحظة أن كل ما تعلموه مجرد خزعبلات وقيوض فرضوها على أنفسهم فحدت من إبداعهم نحو اكتشاف نظريات جديدة. ، وبالتالي هم جزء من هذا النظام الكبير وهم سيحاربون لإثبات عدم وجود خالق، ومن هنا أتت عبارة لا تخلق من العدم. إذاً من أين أتت؟؟؟؟؟؟ وفكرة الخلق من العدم فكرة دينية (في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن والهندوسية والسومرية والمايا وغيرهم). فهم يحاربون فكرة وجود خالق، ومبدأ الخلق من العدم ينسف أقدس قوانينهم التي بنوا أموالهم ومصانعهم واختراعاتهم وجامعاتهم وإعلامهم وأنظمتهم السياسية والاجتماعية عليها اليوم، ألا وهو (الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تخلق من العدم). وعندنا في الإسلام... الكون بمجراته وشموسه وثقوبه السوداء وغازاته واتساعاته ذاهب في يوم ما إلى الفناء والعودة لمرحلة العدم (أي ما قبل الإنفجار العظيم) الذي يضعون له النظريات اليوم.

القضية الثانية في صينونة الطاقة والمحرك الدائم هي:
إن المحرك الدائم ليس أداة لخرق القوانين الطبيعية التي نؤمن بها اليوم. وإنما هو حيلة، ثغرة، إبتكار إن شئتم، يساعدنا كبشر في الحصول على شيء من هذه الكميات الهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائلة في الضخامة والوفرة للطاقة من حولنا. المحرك الدائم لا يخلق طاقة، وإنما يمتصها... يجمعها ويركزها. يعني مثل الأرض... تدور بدون محرك مباشر... أو بالأصح: تدور نتيجة تفاعل القوانين الطبيعية مع بعضها. والمحرك الدائم كذلك الأمر... هو محاولات عباس بن فرناس للطيران... قد لا تنجح اليوم... لكنها حتماً ستنجح غداً. المحرك الدائم هو المحرك ذو الاسطوانت الستة الذي ابتكره هنري فورد قبل عشرات العقود من الآن. وكثيرة الأخبار عن مخترعين نجحوا وبدأ ببناء وبيع هكذا محركات... فألقوا في السجن وصودرت أموالهم واختراعاتهم وأتلفت وأخفيت عن العوام.

فنجاح المحرك الدائم سيعني حقاً أن بعض المتسلطين سيفقدون مصادر قوتهم كسلطة. وهذا خبر مفزع للبعض!

------------

آخر نقطة، وهي تستحق التعليق فكثيراً ما أراها تثار من قبل بعض (المستثقفين)..
يا معشر المثقفين وأصحاب الشهادات المبجلة... شهاداتكم واختصاصاتكم لا تساوي عند الإنسان الباحث المبدع أي شيء... هي عنده لا تساوي قيمة الورق المطبوعة عليه! فعلومكم بالنسبة له ليست إلا قيضواً وعقبات ملقاة على طريق الحقيقة والبحث والإبداع. علومكم ليست إلا استنساخاً وحفظاً حرفياً لنتائج الآخرين. هؤلاء الآخرين الذين لم يكونوا من الجامعيين ولا من الآكاديميين ولا من الحافظين. وإنما كانوا حالمين بارعين مصرين في أحلامهم وأبحاثهم فوصولوا بجهودهم إلى القوانين التي تدافعون عنها اليوم وكأنها آخر القوانين وجميعها. نحن لم نكتشف الكون بعد... لم نكتشف ولم نتعرف على الخالق الحقيقي اليوم... من هو الخالق؟ وتذكروا:

أين تخرج آينشتيان؟ في أي جامعة تعلم تسلا؟ من أي جامعة تخرج آمبير وفولتا وفرانكلين ونيوتن؟؟ أين درس ابن سينا الطب؟؟ في أي جامعة؟؟

----------------

الخلاصة...
المحرك الدائم فكرة جذابة... ولكنها لغز.... وهو في طريقه إلى الحل.

وإن غداً لناظره لقريب

السلام عليكم


----------



## د حسين (6 أغسطس 2015)

AyhamKam قال:


> الموضوع...
> 
> مثير للجدل...
> 
> ...


 الأخ العزيز أيهم تحية طيبة
واضح انك متابع ومثقف ولكن استنتاجاتك غير دقيقة وكان رأيك فيها خجولا واعتمد على التاريخ أكثر من المنطق ..
وعبارتك الأخيرة الذكورة أعلاه سمعناها من خلال التاريخ منذ أكثر من ألف عام فأي غد تريدنا ان ننتظر ... والخطر ليس في الانتظار ولكن في توريط الناس بتجارب فاشلة اثبت العلم والعمل انها فاشلة وقانون انحفاظ المادة مع الطاقة اثبته العلم نظريا وعمليا ...
واذا كنت مستعدا لنقاش ذلك فأرجو ان تقتصر المشاركة على فكرة واحدة في كل مرة لأجيبك عليها اما رسالتك الطويلة فتحتاج الى تجزئة لتركيز المعلومة وشكرا​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 أغسطس 2015)

السلام على الجميع
1- بدأت قصة المحرك الدائم او الكهرباء المجانيه - سمها بما شئت - بقصة نصب مشهوره لنصاب اراد جمع المال تحت دعوى تمويل اختراعه - ونشرت الصور فى المجلات والكتب القديمه - فى الغرب - وقرأناها - وشاهدناها - واستمتعنا بها 
قرأناها فى حدود الاطروفه - او قصص النصب -او قصص عجيبه - 
ونسبنا ذلك للتخلف العلمى آنذاك ولم يخطر على بالى ان يكون لها امتداد مع تقدم العلم وتتحدث بعض الردود بجديه كانها واقع لانراه
بل بدأنا نشكك فى مصداقيه المتعلم والمتخصص والباحث - وتفسير هجومهم على هذا المحرك- أن نواياهم شريرة
...........
بالتوازى - يوجد موضوع الاطباق الطائره - بنفس اسلوب التحاور الدائر الآن كان رد انصاف المتعلمين - انها موجوده وروسيا وامريكا يعلمان ويتم طى الخبر بينهما فقط لاسباب تخصهما ....( هذه الاخبار متداوله فى كثير من المحافل - ومنذ الاربعينات - والمجلات المشهوره - هل تذكرون المختار ) اذن هى تكملة للتفكه وعجائب الاخبار .... ولا ازد


----------



## RE17 (10 سبتمبر 2017)

AyhamKam قال:


> الموضوع...
> 
> مثير للجدل...
> 
> ...



_*مثير للجدل...*_


----------

